# Der Zwinkersmiley



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Liebe Buffed User!

Ich hab hier ein Problem...es geht weder um die Community, noch um die Arbeit der Moderatoren, oder die reine Forumstechnik...soweit ist alles wunderbar.

Nein. Das Problem dass ich hier habe ist folgendes...ich kann niemandem zuzwinkern! Der Bösewicht, dem ich diesen Umstand verdanke ist der Zwinkersmiley @ buffed...genau...dieser kleine gelbe Typ hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun soll dieser Smiley, der in seiner Urform ja so aussieht: *;-)* ein zwinkerndes Auge in einem fröhlichen/schelmischen Gesicht darstellen. Tut er aber nicht. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach stellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einen eher schiefen Blick dar...mehr so einen Gesichtsausdruck der sagen will "Hä, wer bisstn du/Was willstn du?" nicht im Fragenden, sondern im aggressiven Sinn.

Vote hiermit für eine Neubesetzung des ;-) Smileys, durch ein besseres Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nein, nicht dieses, ich stell nur gern ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hinter die Aussagezeile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wünsche, Anregungen Vorschläge, Zustimmung oder Kritik...keep it coming!


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

stimmt würde mich freuen das es mal geändert wird das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 smile sieht zu negativ aus


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

ein dickes /sign
das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat so zwinkern im gesicht das ein sagt "sag noch ein wort und du bist tod" ich will garnicht wissen wie viele leute mich deswegen schon missverstanden haben^^


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (27. August 2008)

soooo 
da ich den Smiley auch nicht besonders mag und mir gerade eine Gruppe, in der ich bin und hier der Tthread aufgefallen ist dachte sich die kleine anne: wozu hab ich eigentlich Photoshop?!

und hier präsentiere ich euch meinen Vorschlag © by me ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Ich denk dabei immer an Bud Spencer wie er jemanden ansieht, kurz bevors eins auf die Zwölf gibt...


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

@gloria

das smile sieht irgendwie......komisch ist ist aber besser als das alte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (27. August 2008)

na danke =P 

aber jetzt wo du den einen da gemacht hast; der zwinkert ja auch zwischen durch, kann man den dann nicht als Einzelbild rausscheiden?


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> soooo
> da ich den Smiley auch nicht besonders mag und mir gerade eine Gruppe, in der ich bin und hier der Tthread aufgefallen ist dachte sich die kleine anne: wozu hab ich eigentlich Photoshop?!
> 
> und hier präsentiere ich euch meinen Vorschlag © by me ^^


das sieht definitiv besser aus. aber ist mir das schon wieder zu positiv, so ein anti-morgenmuffel-smiley. erwähnte ich das ich morgenmuffel bin ?^^


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (27. August 2008)

ach mensch, euch kann man es ja wohl auch nicht recht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jaha genauso wie er da nun schaut ;P)


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

Versuchs ma so ;D

Edit: verdammt das schaut  beim schreiben viel besser aus ...


----------



## Zez (27. August 2008)

ich versuch, wenn ich drann denke, den  Smily mit *g* zu erstzen, nur passt das nicht immer 

Aber mein Tipp: Haken bei "[ ] Smilies verwenden" wegmachen =)


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Mein Vorschlag!
Schnell mal aus langeweile in GIMP gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

Find den gut Fuego


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Jop, definitiv besser als die Vorlage auf Buffed =)


----------



## Bankchar (27. August 2008)

Oder einfach andersrum (;


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

joa...dein Avatar macht mich verrückt... der hat was :>


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Find den gut Fuego






Sorzzara schrieb:


> Jop, definitiv besser als die Vorlage auf Buffed =)



Ich sehs schon vor mir: 'This is Smiley. Copy Smiley into your signature to help him on his way to Buffed-Forum.'
Muhaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Danke, danke ^^


----------



## chopi (27. August 2008)

Der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Smiley von buffed ist mir zu negativ
Das ich Gründer bin,ist nebensache " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "


----------



## Mondryx (27. August 2008)

Die Sache mit den Smilies hatten wir hier schoneinmal. Buffed kann diese allerdings nicht ändern, da diese in die Forensoftware integriert sind. Also besteht wohl keine Hoffnung auf schönere Emoticons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Smilies hatten wir hier schoneinmal. Buffed kann diese allerdings nicht ändern, da diese in die Forensoftware integriert sind. Also besteht wohl keine Hoffnung auf schönere Emoticons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rofl warum seit ihr um die uhrzeit noch wach o0

ps: bin grad aufgestanden da ich nicht schlafen kann (ka wiso aber irgendwie bin nicht mehr müde) und bin jetzt im buffed forum unterwegs und zeichne mangas o0


----------



## Noxiel (27. August 2008)

Wer sich mit diesen schnöden gelbsüchtigen Smilies ist eh selbst schuld, der wahre Kenner von graphischen Emotionen benutzt schon aus Prinzip die Onionheads.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (27. August 2008)

Ich würde ihn so lassen wie er ist, allerdings um einen negativen Ausdruck zu vermitteln. Ein etwas freundlicherer Zwinker-Smiley wäre schon nett. Hab schon zwei ganz gute Vorschläge gesehen.

LG Gwynny


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. August 2008)

Vote 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!


----------



## Deanne (27. August 2008)

Ich mag den hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Och ne Buffed ^^

Heisst das, wir müssen für immer mit dem Ding leben? Oh noeeeeezzzzz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wer sich mit diesen schnöden gelbsüchtigen Smilies ist eh selbst schuld, der wahre Kenner von graphischen Emotionen benutzt schon aus Prinzip die Onionheads.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WTF!? ^^

Kann man da wirklich nichts machen? 
Er schaut doch sooooo lieb:


----------



## Dannie (27. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vote 4 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Dannie, wir wollten nen freundlicheren Zwinkersmiley, keine Militarisierung =)

Obwohl...irgendwie hat das was ^^


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Mal nur so: Was is das für eine Ramschforumssoftware, wenn man nicht mal Smileys einbinden kann? 
Ich mein, die ganzen Off-Topic-Spammer fühlen sich bestimmt schon vernachlässigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Umgekehrt sollten Sie selbst, um alle Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, immer mit dem Smiley-Symbol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kennzeichnen, wenn Sie etwas humorvoll oder sarkastisch meinen."

Uh, oh, oh nein, ich hab nen Smiley :O


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2008)

ugly > smilie .. aber zam will es zwar aber kann/darf nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /heul ..


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (27. August 2008)

das ist fast der selbe den ich gepostet hab...
Scher dich hinfort! ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (28. August 2008)

Ich find irgendwie auch das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mehr danach aussieht wie ein Golfspieler der gerade Maß nimmt. Fehlt nur noch der Finger vom Top Smiley.


----------



## Niranda (28. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ich find irgendwie auch das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign
/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (28. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  des sieht meiner meinung nach nach dem blick aus "das ist so und so und das so und so aber das weist du doch sicher sowieso schon" und dann dieses gesicht dazu so teilweise der person verarschend und darüber stehend aber naja^^


----------



## Winn (29. August 2008)

Denke das geht sicher noch besser^^ Da war der designer nicht ganz bei der sache oder vllt schlecht drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 benutzt doch den ist sogar im buffed drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (29. August 2008)

Ich mag die Smilies hier allgemein nicht. Sind mir zu groß. Wenn ich da mit meinem Thread fertig
bin leuchtet alles voller Gelben Punkte, deshalb deaktiviere ich die immer. 

 !


----------



## Core.Wartex (30. August 2008)

Edith sagt: "Egal"


----------



## Lisutari (30. August 2008)

Ich hasse den Smily, ich machte immer am Ende vom Post  das "; )" hin und bekomme den hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also muss ich mich mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  abfinden


----------

